# line for a 130R, 250, or 350 sometimes the situation calls for line



## Austin26 (Apr 10, 2013)

line for a 130R, 250, or 350 sometimes the situation calls for line 


tried 105 wire core no dice prob hav ta change to the largest line feeder head stihl sells i really would rather not go to a fixed cut line head What are you guys using

some situations require line not a blade


----------



## XSKIER (Apr 17, 2013)

How about a poly-cut head? I use .090" stihl "silent" line around the house, and the three blade grass/brush knife in the ditches. The poly-cut 10-3 is a good compromise between those. This is on a KM 130 R.


----------



## jughead500 (Apr 18, 2013)

On my FS 250 I picked up the Big Line head but .110 was the biggest line it would hold.I just found a Drill bit and drilled the Holes that hold the Line for .130.With all of the rocks I have to weedeat around the Guard is just about useless.I can run the Line out a Pretty good ways just to the Point of Bogging the Motor down and it will still cut as much as a Push mower.With the Big line head I can fit close to 28ft. on it.I'm running the Quiet line Brand.Great stuff.


----------

